# 30g for sale



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I posted this on GCAS too but not here.

The tank has a DIY black stand and canopy. Interior of stand and hood are painted with white lacquer while the exterior is finished with black lacquer. Stand and the majority of the canopy are made of two layers of ¾" cabinet grade (no voids) maple plywood.

The canopy has two Over Driven Normal Output (ODNO) 36" 9325K, T-8, fluorescent lights (approximately 96 watts of light) that are powered by a single 4x32 electronic ballast mounted on the outside rear of the hood for heat reduction. It opens from both the front and the back for maintenance and each half rests on the other half when opened.

The tank has approximately 3" of Eco Complete and Tahitian Moon Sand substrate which would work well for most freshwater fish, a 200 watt heater, Eheim Ecco 2232 filter with media, 6 outlet power strip and timer for the lights.

Pic of the tank, stand, and canopy: 
 
I do not have any pics of the interior of this stand but it is the same design as the interior of the stand here: http://www.gcas.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5483

Asking $200 OBO for everything, plants are not included.

Price is negotiable so make me an offer


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

This is a good price folks once you include lights and filter!


----------

